# John Walter ex SSA



## holmsey (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings,
I’m trying to get in contact with John, an ex SSA chief refrigeration engineer I sailed with on MV Icenic in the 70’s. John moved from the north of England to live in the Auckland area and I have an old .nz email address for him. 

I am coming over to NZ in late September and October, staying in Auckland for 4 days from 27th September before taking a 28 day tour of the country.

It would be great to touch base with John again, or any other old SSA colleagues.
Regards
Jim Holmes


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Jim try contacting Jamie Sedden at SSA Society his email is
Jamie Shedden <[email protected]>
he has a list of 100 plus members
Cheers
GWB


----------



## holmsey (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings, 
Thanks for that, I've just sent off a quick email to Jamie.
Regards
Jim H


----------



## holmsey (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings guys,

I have just received an email from Roy Currie letting me know that John has returned to live in the UK with his sister, and given me a current email address for him. I email him and see how things are with him.

Thanks for all your help

Regards
Jim H


----------

